# Inexpensive Homemade Solar Shower



## MichaelZ (May 21, 2013)

Here is a solar shower that you can build for under $30 at http://savehouseholdenergy.com/solarshower.html I built one of these. Not sure if it saves that much energy but it was kind of fun to build and the best feature was that I can actually take a shower even when the kids are hogging the regular shower. :bouncy: At least in the summer anyway. For our climate, this setup does not fare too well when the temps dip below zero!


----------



## blu_redneck (Dec 26, 2007)

That looks interesting, but a lot of work. My folks made an outdoor shower for us during haying season. Mom didn't want chaf from the hay going down her drains! lol Anyway, they built a scaffold that would hold a 55 gallon barrel(metal then, plastic barrel would work too). Attached a faucet to an adapter that fit the barrels bunghole. Fill the barrel in the morning with the water hose and everyone had a shower that night! Nothing fancy, but it worked great! We had showers all spring, summer, and into the fall. To make it even better we caught rain water from the roof to fill the barrel. Of course carrying and pulling the buckets up the scaffold by hand and rope was no fun, but the water was free! Mom put old sheets up on three side of the scaffold for privacy and we stood on a piece of plywood because the water will eventually make a muddy area. Just be sure to stand the plywood up after all the showers are over. Keeps the grass growing in that area and snakes love to hide under a nice damp board in the summer! Yikes! Just my two cents! ;^) Anna


----------

